# Wine racks



## wineview (Nov 13, 2018)

Been looking on line for a reasonably priced rack. Seems the reviews only make things more confusing. Some folks love the product others hate it. 

Here are some of the racks I have been considering. No matter what I get it will be in the basement and attached to the wall. Comments welcome as well as new suggestions.

Thanks

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Zeny-72-...MI2r3z95bS3gIVmYzICh3QFw8xEAQYEyABEgJj8_D_BwE


https://www.northernbrewer.com/products/vinland-120-bottle-rack-12x10


https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00CL91Z5C/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B008XPLJFO/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


https://www.overstock.com/Home-Gard...tainless-Steel-Tie-Grid/10068442/product.html


----------



## askins3097 (Nov 14, 2018)

I have that second amazon rack you listed. The wood, stackable rack. I just stained it last weekend. It took a stain nice. I wood glued all the connection points. It seems like a nice, solid rack for the money. I’ve yet to put any wine on it because it’s airing out in my shed but I think it’ll work just fine.


----------



## mainshipfred (Nov 14, 2018)

Space in my wine cooler is an issue for me. The diamond shaped storage bins are the most efficient way to store bulk wine. Jus an example below.

http://www.woodweb.com/knowledge_base_images/bah/diamond_shaped_wine_rack.jpg


----------



## pillswoj (Nov 14, 2018)

The first amazon one, Seville is probably the most efficient use of space. The last one listed I had for many years and it was fine, it is basically two goat panels with wood spacers and painted black, you could build one yourself for much cheaper if you google goat panels


----------



## salcoco (Nov 14, 2018)

I have used the Vineland product and the second Amazon product. both work well. I doubt if you will get any lower price for individual rack positions.


----------



## wineview (Nov 14, 2018)

salcoco said:


> I have used the Vineland product and the second Amazon product. both work well. I doubt if you will get any lower price for individual rack positions.



The photos in the Amazon racks show the typical slender bottle style. Will it accommodate the pinot style bottle?


----------



## kevinlfifer (Nov 14, 2018)

If your handy, the Tractor Supply goat feed fence works great. A few straps or wood frame and you can store 288 bottles. I used it for my cellar. I made mine to be 2 bottles deep. One goat feed panel ($60) and a lot of wood and I store 526 bottles.







https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/feedlot-panel-sheep-goat-16-ft-l-x-48-in-h?cm_vc=-10005


----------



## sour_grapes (Nov 14, 2018)

mainshipfred said:


> Space in my wine cooler is an issue for me. The diamond shaped storage bins are the most efficient way to store bulk wine. Jus an example below.
> 
> http://www.woodweb.com/knowledge_base_images/bah/diamond_shaped_wine_rack.jpg




Standard 45 degree diamonds are not the most efficient shape. Harlequin diamonds (60 deg) is the most efficient shape, ~15% more efficient than standard.


----------



## mainshipfred (Nov 14, 2018)

sour_grapes said:


> Standard 45 degree diamonds are not the most efficient shape. Harlequin diamonds (60 deg) is the most efficient shape, ~15% more efficient than standard.



Come to think of it I now remember you saying that before.


----------



## salcoco (Nov 14, 2018)

the second Amazon style will take all kind of bottles. I have champagne bottles in a couple of positions. well take Bordeaux style bottle as well.


----------



## Trevor7 (Nov 14, 2018)

+1 for the second Amazon wood stackable rack. I have the 91 bottle one and it works well.


----------



## Elizajean (Nov 14, 2018)

I have the #2 Amazon rack, and this one, which gives more bottle size flexibility. I like them both. 
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004KM7LGU/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## Boatboy24 (Nov 18, 2018)

I have the Seville rack. Nice and solid.


----------



## ibglowin (Nov 18, 2018)

Three Seville racks plus a 320 bottle wine racks.com wood rack that I found on CL for $80. And yes I ran like I stole something when I picked it up......


----------



## FTC Wines (Nov 18, 2018)

I too have Seville wine racks and we love them. I ordered extra and cut them down to 1/3 rds and mounted them to the top of the std Seville rack. We now have racks 8 shelves high! We are in the process of facing the racks with stained oak, will post a pic when we are done. Roy


----------



## wineview (Nov 18, 2018)

FTC Wines said:


> I too have Seville wine racks and we love them. I ordered extra and cut them down to 1/3 rds and mounted them to the top of the std Seville rack. We now have racks 8 shelves high! We are in the process of facing the racks with stained oak, will post a pic when we are done. Roy




Thanks. All good information. I purchased the one from northern brewer to start. I had a 20% off coupon which brought the price down to $89. The Seville seems to get high marks from this forum.


----------



## VillaVino (Nov 18, 2018)

I have 2 Seville racks as well. Game changer for the Villavino cellar (basement).


----------



## kuziwk (Dec 4, 2018)

ibglowin said:


> Three Seville racks plus a 320 bottle wine racks.com wood rack that I found on CL for $80. And yes I ran like I stole something when I picked it up......
> 
> View attachment 52206



Holy crap! Haha I think you have a problem lol...i thought I did. That's impressive I must say.


----------



## jgmann67 (Sep 26, 2020)

Is it just me or does Seville no longer make their 7 tier, 168 bottle, metal wine rack??

I recently lost my wine closet due to careless movers... and I’m very close to needing more storage (bottling about 150 bottles soon). Help! Suggestions for cheap options are appreciated.


----------



## wineview (Sep 26, 2020)

jgmann67 said:


> Is it just me or does Seville no longer make their 7 tier, 168 bottle, metal wine rack??
> 
> I recently lost my wine closet due to careless movers... and I’m very close to needing more storage (bottling about 150 bottles soon). Help! Suggestions for cheap options are appreciated.



I've got two of these. They work great.






Amazon.com: Home-App Vinland 120 Bottle Wine Rack, 12 wide by 10 high Home Supply Maintenance Store: Industrial & Scientific


Amazon.com: Home-App Vinland 120 Bottle Wine Rack, 12 wide by 10 high Home Supply Maintenance Store: Industrial & Scientific



www.amazon.com


----------



## Boatboy24 (Sep 26, 2020)

jgmann67 said:


> Is it just me or does Seville no longer make their 7 tier, 168 bottle, metal wine rack??
> 
> I recently lost my wine closet due to careless movers... and I’m very close to needing more storage (bottling about 150 bottles soon). Help! Suggestions for cheap options are appreciated.



I recall looking around about a year ago and not being able to find them. But this looks to be a clone: 


Amazon.com


----------



## VillaVino (Sep 26, 2020)

Seville Classics 168-Bottle 7-Shelf Wine Rack - Great Bartender


Seville Classics 168-Bottle 7-Shelf Wine Rack




www.greatbartender.com


----------



## jgmann67 (Sep 26, 2020)

Boatboy24 said:


> I recall looking around about a year ago and not being able to find them. But this looks to be a clone:
> 
> 
> Amazon.com



perfect!


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 26, 2020)

Steel Pantry Wine Rack (126 Bottles) - Wine Enthusiast


Buy the Steel Pantry Wine Rack (126 Bottles) at Wine Enthusiast – we are your ultimate destination for wine storage, wine accessories, gifts and more!




www.wineenthusiast.com









jgmann67 said:


> Is it just me or does Seville no longer make their 7 tier, 168 bottle, metal wine rack??
> 
> I recently lost my wine closet due to careless movers... and I’m very close to needing more storage (bottling about 150 bottles soon). Help! Suggestions for cheap options are appreciated.


----------



## jgmann67 (Sep 26, 2020)

ibglowin said:


> Steel Pantry Wine Rack (126 Bottles) - Wine Enthusiast
> 
> 
> Buy the Steel Pantry Wine Rack (126 Bottles) at Wine Enthusiast – we are your ultimate destination for wine storage, wine accessories, gifts and more!
> ...



Ordered. Will be here next week. Just in time too.


----------



## Rocky (Sep 26, 2020)

Am I mistaken or have those racks really gone up in price? I have four of them and I don't remember paying anywhere near $140 for them. Seems to me they were well under $100.

I was not able to find the one's I ordered from Sam's Club on line but here is something very close (does not have the "bottle" shelves) and it is under $90. It could be modified to hold bottles with some judicious placement of wood strips. (One does not have to use the casters.)









Member's Mark 6-Tier NSF Steel Wire Shelving, 47.5"x18"x 72" - Sam's Club


Buy Member's Mark 6-Tier NSF Steel Wire Shelving, 47.5"x18"x 72" : Garage Shelving at SamsClub.com




www.samsclub.com


----------



## jgmann67 (Sep 26, 2020)

Rocky said:


> Am I mistaken or have those racks really gone up in price? I have four of them and I don't remember paying anywhere near $140 for them. Seems to me they were well under $100.
> 
> I was not able to find the one's I ordered from Sam's Club on line but here is something very close (does not have the "bottle" shelves) and it is under $90. It could be modified to hold bottles with some judicious placement of wood strips. (One does not have to use the casters.)
> 
> ...



I searched everywhere for the Seville rack, even their website to see if I could get them direct. No luck. The Wine Enthusiast rack looks just like it and seems like it will hold as many bottles.
Delivery in a week or two. I’ll let you know how they compare.


----------



## stickman (Sep 26, 2020)

This is a smaller unit that looks similar.









Regency 14" x 36" 5 Shelf Wire Wine Rack with 34" Posts


Properly store and display all your best bottles of wine with this Regency 14" x 36" 5 shelf wire wine rack! It's made of a durable, chrome plated metal, with a clear epoxy coating, and is for use only in dry storage and heated environments. This rack holds bottles on their sides, slightly...




www.webstaurantstore.com


----------



## Crush (Jul 27, 2022)

wineview said:


> Been looking on line for a reasonably priced rack. Seems the reviews only make things more confusing. Some folks love the product others hate it.
> 
> Here are some of the racks I have been considering. No matter what I get it will be in the basement and attached to the wall. Comments welcome as well as new suggestions.
> 
> ...


We have been working with A&W Moore Wine Racks in the UK and they have a good wine rack calculator for working out what a simple, but bespoke wine rack would cost.


----------



## wineview (Jul 27, 2022)

I bought two of these and they work just fine.






Amazon.com: Home-App Vinland 120 Bottle Wine Rack, 12 wide by 10 high Home Supply Maintenance Store : Home & Kitchen


Amazon.com: Home-App Vinland 120 Bottle Wine Rack, 12 wide by 10 high Home Supply Maintenance Store : Home & Kitchen



www.amazon.com


----------



## Hazelemere (Jul 27, 2022)

sogesfurniture Floor Wine Racks, Stackable Modular Wine Rack Small Wine Storage Rack Free Standing Solid Natural Wood Wine Holder Display Shelves, (Natural, 8 X 6 Rows (48 Slots)), BHCA-BY-WS6848M​


----------



## VillaVino (Jul 27, 2022)

wineview said:


> Been looking on line for a reasonably priced rack. Seems the reviews only make things more confusing. Some folks love the product others hate it.
> 
> Here are some of the racks I have been considering. No matter what I get it will be in the basement and attached to the wall. Comments welcome as well as new suggestions.
> 
> ...


I’ve had 2 of the Seville 126 bottle racks for over 5 years now. Work well. No issues.


----------



## Raptor99 (Jul 27, 2022)

I'm considering this one: https://www.amazon.com/Sorbus-Wine-Rack-Standing-Floor/dp/B07DFSNW8T/


----------



## She’sgonnakillme (Jul 28, 2022)

Raptor99 said:


> I'm considering this one: https://www.amazon.com/Sorbus-Wine-Rack-Standing-Floor/dp/B07DFSNW8T/
> 
> View attachment 91058
> 
> ...


----------



## Dan Tancibok (Jul 29, 2022)

I've had one of those racks for years and it's great! I just wish I had room for more...


----------



## Rocky (Jul 29, 2022)

VillaVino said:


> I’ve had 2 of the Seville 126 bottle racks for over 5 years now. Work well. No issues.


I had four of the Seville racks which would hold 2 cases per shelf (in three rows or 9, 8 and 7, three high). I sold them when I thought I was moving to Florida. I have no racks now, but I put the filled bottles in cases and use Nomacorcs so that I don't have to store them on their sides. I only use cases that have a top and I tape them securely. Prior to using Nomacorcs, I would lay the full cases on their sides and stack them four or five high. No issues at all.

Having a wine rack or not, to me, depends on what you are trying to accomplish. If it is just to store the wine, cases work well. If it for display, racks are in order.


----------



## distancerunner (Jul 29, 2022)

One hundred and forty four bottle rack from Wine Enthusiast. 

144.

On sale right now. 

If you look on a per bottle basis it's hard to find anything less expensive.


----------



## bstnh1 (Jul 29, 2022)

Rocky said:


> I had four of the Seville racks which would hold 2 cases per shelf (in three rows or 9, 8 and 7, three high). I sold them when I thought I was moving to Florida. I have no racks now, but I put the filled bottles in cases and use Nomacorcs so that I don't have to store them on their sides. I only use cases that have a top and I tape them securely. Prior to using Nomacorcs, I would lay the full cases on their sides and stack them four or five high. No issues at all.
> 
> Having a wine rack or not, to me, depends on what you are trying to accomplish. If it is just to store the wine, cases work well. If it for display, racks are in order.


I do the same - stack full cases on their sides. Never had a problem.


----------



## ibglowin (Jul 29, 2022)

Those Seville racks are getting impossible to find anymore. A guy was moving here locally and posted one for sale on FB marketplace and I jumped on it ASAP for $40.


----------



## sour_grapes (Jul 29, 2022)

distancerunner said:


> One hundred and forty four bottle rack from Wine Enthusiast.
> 
> 144.



Ewww! That's gross!


----------



## bstnh1 (Jul 29, 2022)

ibglowin said:


> Those Seville racks are getting impossible to find anymore. A guy was moving here locally and posted one for sale on FB marketplace and I jumped on it ASAP for $40.











120 Bottle 5-Tier Wine Rack


NSF Certified to NSF/ANSI Standard 2 - Food Equipment for use in dry environments Heavy-duty steel wire shelves Shelves height adjustable at 1-inch increments Thick (1" diameter) heavy-duty shelving poles Commercial-grade steel construction Screw-in leveling feet Easy...



www.sevilleclassics.com


----------



## distancerunner (Jul 29, 2022)

sour_grapes said:


> Ewww! That's gross!


I thought of making the comment but thought it was too low brow. 

Low brow. That’s German beer, right?


----------

